#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  scheveningen podium in de haven gewaaid

## showband

scheveningen podium in de haven gewaaid

VPRO 3VOOR12 Den Haag JOURNALISM: â€˜Bands On The Runâ€™ podium Schollenpop gecancelled

"Door de zware rukwinden in de nacht van donderdag 31 juli op vrijdag 1 augustus is één van de twee podia van Schollenpop de haven ingeblazen. Het festival op het Scheveningse Zuiderstrand gaat zaterdag 2 augustus wel gewoon door, maar het ‘Bands On The Run’ podium is jammer genoeg gecancelled. Het programma op de Mainstage blijft ongewijzigd."

festivalsite
Schollenpop, GRATIS toegankelijk popfestival op het strand van Scheveningen

verslag
Radio TV West

https://www.cms.rtvwest.nl/core/get_...g_extensie=jpg

video
live-wm.residentie.net/rtvwest/video//2008/0108nws_Schollenpop.wmv
of op
Radio TV West

----------


## Hairman

Weer een geval van journalist die het verschil niet weet tussen een tent en een podium...
Op de foto's is een zogeheten partytentje in het water van de haven te zien, totaal ongeschikt op locaties met bovengemiddelde wind zoals op het strand!
Verder is te zien dat er een bartent omvergeblazen is en alleen op het filmpje van rtv-west is de achterkant van het 2e podium te zien dat mijns inziens ook omvergeblazen is en met de achterkant tegen het havenhoofd aan "hangt".
Vaak wordt er gedacht: och, het is een klein podium, dat vangt niet zoveel wind. Maar wat men dan voor het gemak vergeet is dat bij een klein podium het eigengewicht laag is zodat er weinig contragewicht is om het podium bij bovengemiddelde windbelasting nog op de grond te houden!
Mijn advies: op locaties die windgevoelig zijn (het hele kustgebied valt volgens steigerbouwnormen in de hoogste risicoklasse, en zeker als je op het strand staat!!) podia verzwaren of verankeren!
Dit alles heeft natuurlijk alleen zin/nut als je alles wat boven de verzwaring/verankering zit aan elkaar koppelt! Ook dit wordt nog wel eens vergeten...
Ben benieuwd of er de komende dagen nog meer foto's opduiken van het podium, want wat er op het filmpje te zien is geeft niet veel prijs over de toedracht...

Weest gegroet,

Hairman.

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik doe een suggestie:
De oorzaak is 
1) een stevige windvlaag - maar was ie meer dan 8 Beaufort?
2) het niet vertikaal verbinden van de staanders in de steiger.
Stel opp. op 6x8m2 met fikse windvlaag moet je op 10m hoogte dan al rekenen met 25kg/m2. Onder de 10m houdt de (oude) DIN 4112 15kg/m2 aan
Hou je toch een stuwdruk-onder + zuiging-boven van 48 x 15 = 720kg. 
En dat hebben die steigerbuizen + dat zeil bij elkaar vast niet gewogen 
(vermoed ik....)

----------


## showband

wat meer te zien:

Schollenpop 2008, Zuiderstrand, Scheveningen

VPRO 3VOOR12 Den Haag JOURNALISM: Sfeerverslag Schollenpop 2008

er is ook bij moke een groen bouwzeiltje in een mengtafel leeggelopen kennelijk. 

Citaat:
Moke 
Nadat het inmiddels nog harder is gaan regenen, zijn er toch nog veel diehard Moke fans blijven staan. Heel veel mensen hebben de uitgang namelijk al gevonden. De eerste helft van de set verloopt als een trein. De hits This plan, Last chance en het heerlijke Well dance worden strak uitgevoerd. Het nummer van Depeche Mode Enjoy the silence komt ook voorbij en laat horen hoe talentvol de heren zijn. Wat een goede cover! Net als we denken dat er gelukkig niks mis kan gaan, klinkt er ineens een luide plof en is het geluid weg. Tijdens het optreden van Moke krijgt de PA tafel een hele hoos water over zich heen. Dit komt dwars door het groene zeil zetten wat er juist overheen hangt als bescherming tegen de regen. Aaaaahs en boooeees klinken over het terrein. Niet weer! Er wordt nog gekeken of het probleem verholpen kan worden, maar de apparatuur is te nat geworden. Tot hun, en onze, spijt moet de band de show stoppen. Een te abrupt eind van een goede show. Het is mooi om te zien hoe de vijf zwart geklede heren meeleven met het natgeregende publiek. _Zoveel emotie tijdens een optreden van Moke is nog niet eerder vertoond_.
(ik kan mij de emotie van een purplemedewerker wel voorstellen als er een paar kuub water in je mengtafel valt ja...  :Big Grin: )

al met al een hoop ellende  :Frown:

----------


## jens

water is dun.....als dat niet zo was was een waterdichte mixer een stuk makkelijker om te ontwerpen....

wel een en al doffe elende, zonde als er festivals in het water vallen!

----------


## rinus bakker

Ja en regen .... in Nederland .... ?
Dat is toch bijna net zo onvoorst(p?)elbaar als tornado's in Oklahoma.
En daarom hoef je er dus geen rekening mee te houden / voorzorgen te treffen.
Kom op zeg. 
Bier is bijna net zo dus als water. 
En onze Achterhoekse trots 'Normaal' heeft 10 jaar lang elke dag in een regen van bier gespeeld....! 
Mixers keurig onder plexiglas kap oid - en ook zonder dit soort van (zielig?) gemekker.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

wat me wel opvalt op de foto, dat de zanger het publiek na de "ramp" nog even toespreekt met een mic. stonden de monitoren zo hard of was dat totaal nutteloos....

----------


## jadjong

> wat me wel opvalt op de foto, dat de zanger het publiek na de "ramp" nog even toespreekt met een mic. stonden de monitoren zo hard of was dat totaal nutteloos....



Popdiummixer kreeg zwemles. :Wink:

----------


## schrobbelbop

ik was dus die gelukkige die daar op dat podium stond.

wat een doffe ellende was dat daar!
de regen sloeg gewoon tot achter op het podium, alles, maar dan ook alles werd zeik nat. water in de backline blokken zorgden voor de aardlek die er steeds uit ging. de monitor desk heeft een klein plasje gekregen maar daar was nog wel mee te draaien.

t podium was aan de zijkanten van open gaasdoek, maar die hield de regen ook niet tegen met die wind. wat een drama, hopen dat ze volgend jaar een betere tent hebben!

----------


## rinus bakker

Was er helemaal geen rekening gehouden met - erge - regenval?
Wind en water uit de lucht zijn toch niet iets uitzonderlijks in dit land.  :Big Grin: 

De podiumdak-bouwer (of de festival organisatie?) heeft met beide geen rekening gehouden?  Of geen rekening willen houden?  :EEK!: 
Wees blij dat die aardlek er telkens uitklapte. 
Die biedt ergens bescherming voor!   :Embarrassment: 

Of zou je, zouden jullie, pas zijn gestopt na een duidelijke en 100% dodelijke electrocutie?
 :Mad:

----------


## schrobbelbop

die tent was gewoon niet bestand tegen die slag regen,
een buitje is geen probleem. maar omdat t open gaas doek was, waaide alles er doorheen. als er een degelijk podium stond zouden we niet zo veel problemen hebben gehad uiteraard.

het is een absurt idee om pas te stoppen bij dodelijke electrocutie. in mijn ogen ook redelijk onmogelijk, omdat alles meerdere malen afgezekerd is.

----------

